
Invisible Apps: Who needs an app anyway? - marwann
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-09-17/who-needs-an-interface-anyway-
======
kitwalker12
Commerce over text also remains a largely unexplored idea. I'm glad a friend
is doing [http://commerce.io/](http://commerce.io/)

~~~
Rmilb
In Africa, Bitpesa is doing a great job of commerce over sms[1]. A third of
Kenya's GDP flows through Bitpesa[2]. With people more people having access to
a cell phone than proper sanitation[3]; commerce over text will increase
faster in the developing world than in the west. It is definitely a trend to
keep an eye on.

1\. [https://www.bitpesa.co/](https://www.bitpesa.co/)

2\. [http://finance.yahoo.com/news/31-kenya-gdp-spent-
mobile-1759...](http://finance.yahoo.com/news/31-kenya-gdp-spent-
mobile-175954101.html)

3\. [http://www.usnews.com/news/blogs/data-mine/2014/11/18/on-
un-...](http://www.usnews.com/news/blogs/data-mine/2014/11/18/on-un-world-
toilet-day-more-have-access-to-cell-phones-than-toilets)

~~~
kitwalker12
definitely agree that the developing world is much faster in adopting commerce
over text products. I think it's partly due to the high rates of data in India
& Africa

